# Winter Tire Thread



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello all!

With winter in full swing, it is a good time to go over the facts about winter tires. 

How do winter tires work? 

Here are a few pictures to illustrate the mechanics involved in winter traction.

If you look closely at a road surface you can tell that it is really not as smooth as represented by the model in this picture









With the high grip rubber compound used in your summer performance tires the contact area conforms to the irregular surface of the road. 









That amount of contact can generate a tremendous amount of traction in the summer time but, what if the road in snow covered?

*
That brings us to the question, what makes a tire a good winter tire? The answer is a three part puzzle and without all three parts traction will be compromised.*

*Let's look at the first part of the puzzle; tread design *

This picture shows a winter tire tread design which, as you can clearly see, utilizes a large number of sipes










When the road gets snow covered the tire is no longer able to conform to the surface.










The siping allows the tread elements to flex under stress create aggressive "biting edges" when braking, cornering or accelerating 










*
Part two of our three piece traction puzzle is tread depth
*
While deep snow and ice-covered roads are two of the most challenging conditions North American drivers will face, tire developments during the last decade have noticeably advanced wintertime mobility. The technological revolution of dedicated winter tires for drivers in the snowbelt, and the continuing evolution of all-season tires for drivers living on its periphery characteristically offer more grip in snow and on ice than ever before.

However the basics of delivering traction and handling in snow and on ice remain unchanged. Tires must combine three fundamental features to deliver good wintertime performance, including an appropriate tread design, pliable tread compound and sufficient tread depth. If any one of these fundamental features is absent, the other two, regardless of their ability, cannot deliver the desired results! Since engineers can develop cutting-edge tread designs and chemists can develop advanced rubber compounds, it is often the remaining tread depth that is the variable in determining wintertime performance.

In most parts of the world, tires are considered to be legally worn out when they reach 2/32" (approximately 1.6mm) of remaining tread depth. U.S. law requires tires to have easy-to-see Tread Wear Indicator bars running from one side of their tread design to the other when the tire's tread has worn down to the minimum legal limit of 2/32 inch.

However in spite of the legal minimums, Tire Rack recommends that drivers expecting to experience wet conditions consider replacing their tires when they reach 4/32" of remaining tread depth. Tire Rack's tests have shown how shallow treads reduce wet braking traction and increase stopping distances 

Tire Rack also recommends that drivers expecting to encounter snow-covered roads consider replacing their tires when they reach approximately 6/32" of remaining tread depth to maintain good mobility. Tires need more tread depth in wintry conditions to compress snow in their grooves and release it as they roll. If there isn't sufficient tread depth, the "bites" of snow that can be processed on each tire revolution will be reduced to "nibbles," and the vehicle's traction and mobility in snow will be reduced.










The third and final part of the puzzle is the rubber compound used. Rubber compounds vary widely from manufacturer to manufacturer but, the task is the same so, you will see similarities between the products. They all typically use compounds which utilize materials designed to remain flexible at cold temps in addition to traction enhancements from silica and other materials which add more bite on ice. 

*Now, for the next step ... types of winter tires*

*There are basically three different types of winter tires*

*#1.) Performance Winter*

You want enhanced dry road handling from your winter tires and are willing to trade some snow and ice traction to get it.

Meeting severe snow service requirements and branded with the "Snowflake-on-the-Mountain" symbol, these low profile, H- or V-speed rated tires are designed to suit winter driving on European highways. They are available in many of the low profile sizes used as Original Equipment on sporty imported and domestic cars. Due to their unique designs these tires must be installed in sets of four.

*#2.) Studless Ice and Snow*

You want to maximize snow and ice traction from your winter tires without the inconvenience of using winter tire studs.

Meeting severe snow service requirements and branded with the "Snowflake-on-the-Mountain" symbol, these Q-speed rated tires feature the latest in tread compound technology to provide winter traction without the inconvenience of tire studs. They trade a little handling for excellent ice and snow traction. Due to their unique tread compounds these tires must be installed in sets of four.

*#3.)Studdable Winter*

You want the traditional security of studded winter tires for enhanced traction on ice.

Meeting severe snow service requirements and branded with the "Snowflake-on-the-Mountain" symbol, these non-, Q-, S-, or T-speed rated tires feature traditional snow tire tread compounds and studdable tread designs for good snow and ice traction. Due to their unique designs these tires must be used in sets of four. Use of studded tires is often prohibited or restricted. Check with local authorities to confirm legality.

*But Do I Really Need Winter Tires?*

The primary concern that our customers express is that they don't want to get "stuck" in the snow (or in the ditch) during the winter.

While in cities like Atlantic City, Memphis and Seattle located at the extreme edges of the snow belt, relatively new All-Season tires will probably work just fine. But the odds change as you move further into the snow belt or the All-Season tires have a few years of wear on them. And who wants to gamble...especially when their collision deductible and future insurance premiums are on the table.

We all know that tires are a compromise. One tire can't be the fastest on the track, most controllable in the snow, and longest wearing. The Ultra High Performance tire that grips the track with tread temperatures of 200° is incompetent as its tread compound becomes like "hard plastic" at below 32°. Today's 80,000-mile tires require tread designs and compounds that maximize long, even wear... not winter traction. And while many of today's all-season tires (Original Equipment, touring and performance) address some of these issues, they still emphasize longer wear, a quieter ride or greater performance...not winter traction.

Only winter tires are designed to excel in the colder temperatures, slush, snow and ice that many parts of the country experience for three or more months a year.

It's also important to note that the recent advancements in electronic driver aids, such as ABS and traction control don't provide more traction. They only help prevent drivers from over braking or overpowering the available traction of their tires. The only thing the driver can do to increase traction...to actually get more grip and control... is install better tires.

*NEW**

Our latest testing videos for your enjoyment

Tire Rack - Why Gamble in Winter When Four of a Kind Beats Two Pair? - YouTube


Tire Rack - Front-Wheel Drive and All-Season Tires Enough for Winter Driving? - YouTube



As in the past, there are 'general use' recommended packages for each model car to be found at *TIRERACK.com* but, if you would like to discuss other options for your specific needs please don't hesitate to give me a call at *800-428-8355 ext. 4789* or drop me an *e-mail*




You can also post in this thread but please supply the following information .... 

year:
make:
model:
location:
tires only or winter package:

and I will respond directly to your post


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

Many sizes of Bridgestone Blizzak WS70 are on closeout at killer prices. Check out the link below:

*BLIZZAKS*


----------



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

year: 2014
make: audi
model:a4
location:long island
tires only or winter package: winter package, 17's


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

Are you looking for the most aggressive winter traction you can get or a tire that will maintain much of your dry road handling characteristics while still providing better traction than an all season?


----------



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Are you looking for the most aggressive winter traction you can get or a tire that will maintain much of your dry road handling characteristics while still providing better traction than an all season?


PM'd you


----------



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

Sonny,

Thanks for the quick reply, great service and awesome deal on my new winter setup!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

Glad to assist, it was great talking to you! Enjoy the new set of winters!


----------



## sudrabs3 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Winter or A/S for wet winters*

Hi Sonny,

I know this is a winter tire thread, but thought this might still be the best location to ask for advice. Usually performance winter tires are designed to give good snow and ice traction at low to very low temperatures but also not to be too squirmy when the pavement becomes dry but still cold. I live in the Pacific Northwest (Seattle) area where most of the time you are driving in heavy rains during the winter. Many winter tires don't actually do that good in the wet and warmer winter temperatures that are prevalent here. While I sometimes have to deal with snow and ice in the city, it usually is with moderate temperatures. I do go up to the mountains to ski and then winter tires are nice but most of the time I drive in the rain. When the snow is really bad in the mountains, I have to use chains anyway since I have a FWD B5 Passat.

So, I am thinking of skipping the winter tires this year - not too impressed by my current 15" Hankook i*cept Evo anyway - and going with a good 16" A/S that would give me great traction/braking in the rain and be passable in the snow until I have to put chains on AND would still be enjoyable during the summer. Any suggestions? On the other hand, if there is a winter tire that you would think that would be also exceptional in the wet (without excessive noise), I am willing to try it.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2014)

sudrabs3 said:


> Hi Sonny,
> 
> I know this is a winter tire thread, but thought this might still be the best location to ask for advice. Usually performance winter tires are designed to give good snow and ice traction at low to very low temperatures but also not to be too squirmy when the pavement becomes dry but still cold. I live in the Pacific Northwest (Seattle) area where most of the time you are driving in heavy rains during the winter. Many winter tires don't actually do that good in the wet and warmer winter temperatures that are prevalent here. While I sometimes have to deal with snow and ice in the city, it usually is with moderate temperatures. I do go up to the mountains to ski and then winter tires are nice but most of the time I drive in the rain. When the snow is really bad in the mountains, I have to use chains anyway since I have a FWD B5 Passat.
> 
> ...


Hi Nick,

Since there would probably be a little back and forth with questions and answers for this one, it would probably be best to discuss over the phone sizing and model options. There are some winter tires that do quite well in the wet, although as you have noted, not all. 888-428-8355 ext# 4789


----------



## sudrabs3 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Sonny,
Both my car and I have been indisposed for the last month. I am back now and am able to discuss your recommendations on winter tires, or even A/S, that would do well in the wet in Seattle and yet be good enough for the wet snow and slush in the mountains when chains are not quite required.

When would be a good time to call you tomorrow?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## audia4NY (Oct 13, 2014)

Sonny,

I hope you had a wonderful holiday and new year's. Today was the first real snow of the season got to use my new setup. Wasn't much snow but still a great ride. Took a pic of the ride with the new setup.

Thanks again. I am sure we will talk when I need to replace my A/S with summers!











Btw is it me or is there too much gap. Guessing it is time for some coilovers


----------

